# Old Stereo and special guest Digmobile @ The Rainbow Feb. 19th 2012!



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

$8 at the door.

Come see my band Old Stereo with opener Digmobile @The Rainbow on Feb. 19th 2012. 
It's the Sunday before Family Day so a bunch of us have the day off on Monday!

http://www.facebook.com/events/344685788894506/

http://www.youtube.com/oldstereoband

http://youtu.be/-3H7fp9hvuY


----------



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

Guys, 

This is sure to be an ASS KICKING FUNKY AS HELL SHOW!

Seriously you don't want to miss this if you're a fan of funk/soul/R&B/Jazz Fusion and straight up Blues!


----------



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

WOW! Thanks to the more than 100 people that show up for last night's show! Amazing times were had!

Hope to see you again at our next show.....details coming soon!


----------

